

Ask HN: How can I help my clients to be better project managers? - lachlanj

I run a small web design company. We have great processes in place, but these processes are constantly being held up or not followed by our clients.<p>I feel that if we could help to make our clients better at project managment and understand time managment better, then the projects would run much smoother.<p>Of course I know there will always be little things but can't help but feel things could be better managed.
======
brianwillis
You're not being specific about your problem here. Project management is a big
field. Can you give some examples of problems you've faced?

~~~
lachlanj
specifically we are held up at the final sign off.

For example, we have a set process in place from initial wireframe through to
website launch. We are typically held up during the final sign off process
where endless design changes are requested. Some the same element being
changed back and forth.

This is despite the fact that we have gotten sign off at the both the initial
wirerfaming stage and then again at the design concept phase (this is the PSD
version of the website, so what they see in the PSD is what will be converted
to a website)

I point to the fact that they are making changes to a design they have already
approved, to it becomes difficult to draw a line for what are further changes
and need to be charged, and what are small changes that one would assume come
with the initial website design?

